# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  إخوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاعة

## احمد ابو انس

*إخوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاعة
*



* محمد سعد عبدالدايم*

*  
	1ـ حمزة بن عبد المطلب :
	عَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  	اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بِنْتِ حَمْزَةَ : (( لا تَحِلُّ لِي يَحْرُمُ  	مِنْ الرَّضَاعِ مَا يَحْرُمُ مِنْ النَّسَبِ هِيَ بِنْتُ أَخِي مِنْ  	الرَّضَاعَةِ ))[1]
	قال الحافظ : قَالَ مُصْعَب الزُّبَيْرِيّ : كَانَتْ ثُوَيْبَة أَرْضَعَتْ  	النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَعْدَمَا أَرْضَعَتْ حَمْزَة  	ثُمَّ أَرْضَعَتْ أَبَا سَلَمَة .[2] 
	( ثُوَيْبَة ) مَوْلاة لأَبِي لَهَب اِرْتَضَعَ مِنْهَا صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ  	وَسَلَّمَ قَبْل حَلِيمَة السَّعْدِيَّة رَضِيَ اللَّه عَنْهَا 

	2ـ أبو سلمة :
	عن أُمَّ حَبِيبَةَ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ انْكِحْ أُخْتِي  	بِنْتَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ ، قَالَ : وَتُحِبِّينَ ؟ قُلْتُ : نَعَمْ ، لَسْتُ  	لَكَ بِمُخْلِيَةٍ ، وَأَحَبُّ مَنْ شَارَكَنِي فِي خَيْرٍ أُخْتِي ، فَقَالَ  	النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِنَّ ذَلِكِ لا يَحِلُّ لِي ،  	قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَوَاللَّهِ إِنَّا لَنَتَحَدَّثُ أَنَّكَ  	تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَنْكِحَ دُرَّةَ بِنْتَ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ ؟ قَالَ : بِنْتَ أُمِّ  	سَلَمَةَ ؟ فَقُلْتُ : نَعَمْ قَالَ : فَوَاللَّهِ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِي  	حَجْرِي مَا حَلَّتْ لِي ، إِنَّهَا لابْنَةُ أَخِي مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ  	أَرْضَعَتْنِي وَأَبَا سَلَمَةَ ثُوَيْبَةُ ، فَلا تَعْرِضْنَ عَلَيَّ  	بَنَاتِكُنَّ وَلا أَخَوَاتِكُنَّ ))[3]

	( أَبُو سَلَمَةَ ) : اِسْمُهُ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الأَسَدِ بْنِ  	هِلالِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ مَخْزُومٍ الْمَخْزُومِيُّ أَخُو  	النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ الرَّضَاعَةِ وَابْنُ  	عَمَّتِهِ بَرَّةَ بِنْتِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ .
	َانَ مِنْ السَّابِقِينَ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا وَمَاتَ فِي حَيَاةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى  	اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , مَاتَ فِي جُمَادَى الآخِرَةِ سَنَةَ أَرْبَعٍ  	بَعْدَ أُحُدٍ فَتَزَوَّجَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  	بَعْدَهُ بِزَوْجَتِهِ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ .

	قَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيُّ : أُمّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ  	الرَّضَاعَة حَلِيمَة السَّعْدِيَّة أَسْلَمَتْ وَجَاءَتْ إِلَيْهِ وَرَوَتْ  	عَنْهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ , رَوَى عَنْهَا عَبْد اللَّه بْن  	جَعْفَر وَأُخْته مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة :
3ـ الشَّيْمَاء بِنْت الْحَارِث بْن عَبْد الْعُزَّى بْن  	رِفَاعَة ، لا تُعْرَف فِي قَوْمهَا إِلا بِهِ , وَيُقَال لَهَا  	الشَّمَا بِغَيْرِ يَاء وَاسْمهَا خِذَامَة بِكَسْرِ الْخَاء , وَبَعْضهمْ  	يَقُول جِدَامَة بِالْجِيمِ , وَبَعْضهمْ يَقُول حُذَافَة بِالْحَاءِ  	أَسْلَمَتْ وَوَصَلَهَا رَسُول اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  	بِصِلَةٍ وَهِيَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ تَحْضُنهُ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  	مَعَ أُمّه وَتُوَرِّكهُ . 
4ـ وَأَخُوهُ أَيْضًا مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة عَبْد اللَّه بْن  	الْحَارِث .
	5ـ وَأُخْته أَيْضًا مِنْ الرَّضَاعَة أُنَيْسَة بِنْت الْحَارِث .
	وَأَبُوهُمْ الْحَارِث بْن عَبْد الْعُزَّى بْن رِفَاعَة السَّعْدِيّ زَوْج  	حَلِيمَة .[4]

	وبهذا يتحصل أن للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة إخوة من الرضاعة 
الذكور : عمه حمزة ـ ابن عمته أبو سلمة ـ عبدالله  	ابن الحارث وأمه حليمة .
الإناث : الشيماء ـ أنيسة : بنات الحارث وأمهم  	حليمة .

	رضي الله عنهم أجمعين
	وصلِ اللهم وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه 

 --------------------------
	[1]  رواه البخاري في الشهادات باب الشهادة على الأنساب (2645) ، ومسلم في  	الرضاع (1447) ، والنسائي في النكاح (3253) ، وابن ماجه في النكاح (1928) ،  	وأحمد (1953) 
	[2]  الفتح (9/45) 
	[3]  رواه البخاري في النكاح باب وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين (5107) ، ومسلم في  	الرضاع (1449) ، والنسائي في النكاح (3232) ، وأبو داود في النكاح (1760) ،  	وابن ماجه في الافتتاح (1929) ، وأحمد (25954) 
	[4]  عون المعبود شرح سنن أبي داودبأبي  حديث (4479) 
*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*من هم إخوان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جميعا ويقال إنهم 7 ؟

*             الإجابــة
* 




الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فمن المعلوم أنه ليس له صلى الله عليه وسلم إخوة من النسب, وأما إخوته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاع فقد ذكر ابن إسحاق في سيرته -وهو إمام هذا الشأن-أسماءهم.
 قال ابن كثير فيما نقله عن محمد بن إسحاق : وإخوته عليه الصلاة والسلام يعني من الرضاع: عبدالله بن الحارث، وأنيسة بنت الحارث، وحذافة بنت الحارث وهي الشيماء . انتهى.
 وقد ثبت في الصحيح أن أبا سلمة بن عبد الأسد رضي الله عنه كان أخا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاع, ففي المتفق عليه أن أم حبيبة رضي الله عنها قالت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا رسول الله؛ انكح أختي بنت أبي سفيان, ولمسلم: عزة بنت أبي سفيان فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أو تحبين ذلك؟ قلت: نعم لست لك بمخلية وأحب من شاركني في خير أختي، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإن ذلك لا يحل لي. قالت: فإنا نحدث أنك تريد أن تنكح بنت أبي سلمة، وفي رواية درة بنت أبي سلمة. قال: بنت أم سلمة؟  قلت : نعم قال : إنها لو لم تكن ربيبتي في حجري ما حلت لي، إنها لابنة أخي  من الرضاعة أرضعتني وأبا سلمة ثوبية فلا تعرضن علي بناتكن. 
 وثبت في الصحيح أيضا أن حمزة بن عبد المطلب رضي الله عنه عم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أخا له من الرضاعة , فقد قال له علي رضي الله عنه : ألا تتزوج بنت حمزة . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنها ابنة أخي من الرضاعة.
 وذكر ابن القيم في زاد المعاد أن حليمة السعدية مرضعته صلى الله عليه وسلم أرضعت معه ابن عمه أبا سفيان بن الحارث بن عبدالمطلب .
 فهذا ما وقفنا عليه من أسماء إخوته صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاعة . 
والله أعلم .     
إخوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الرضاع - إسلام ويب - مركز الفتوى

*

----------


## احمد ابو انس



----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رضع معه أبو سلمة ، وحمزة بن عبدالمطلب من  ثُويبةَ بلبن ابنها مسرح ، ورضعَت معه أنيسة بنت الحارث ، وجزامة أو حذافة  بنت الحارث ، وهي الشيماءُ بلبن عبدالله بن الحارث ، وأَرضعت معه ابنَ عمه  أبا سفيان بن الحارث بن عبدالمطلب ، وكذا عمه حمزة بن عبدالمطلب ، فكان حمزةُ  رضيعَ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من جهتين : جهةِ ثويبةَ ، وجهة  حليمة السعدية .زاد المعاد (1/ 33 - 34).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله في الجميع.

----------

